# OW's family harassing me



## kimanna (Jun 28, 2011)

My husband has had no contact with the OW or her family since late May, but now I'm getting hateful and harassing messages from her family on Facebook. I've not responded, won't get into an argument with her 14 year old daughter or any of the rest of them because it's stupid and pointless. I've blocked them, but they're making phony new FB accounts to get around that, so it's an ongoing thing.

I know I could just delete my Facebook account but it grates on me to even consider it. I haven't contacted any of them, not even once, and I'm not the one being a jerk, so I hate the notion of having to delete my account because someone else has no sense. 

I'm almost positive the OW put them up to it, she can't harass me herself because she's still in jail, so she's put her family up to it. My husband asked me if I want him to write a "knock it off now" letter to them, but I honestly don't know if that would just encourage them or not. Should he write it or would it be best to not respond at all? 

Also, it's hard not to be mad at him all over again because of this. No, it wasn't his idea for them to start harassing me, but on the other hand he did invite them into our lives when he left me and shacked up with her, so there's some fresh anger whether it's reasonable or not. 

Ugh, I really am trying to let go of some things and work on the reconciliation, but having daily reminders of her doesn't make that easier. As much as I hate it, ditching the FB account is probably the only way to get rid of them, isn't it?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Eli-Zor (Nov 14, 2010)

Send a note to the Facebook administrator advising them that you are getting harassed, they should be able to block the source addresses, if they are from the same location then all will be stopped. At the same time lodge a formal complaint with the police , they will do little initially but it does add to the case when the sender is caught.

Your life should not be miserable due to your husbands poor boundaries , fight this or take the easy route and change your account.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

there are many online harassment laws on the books these days and you can utilize them- google your state's laws on the subject


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

I wouldn't add fuel to the fire by either of you contacting them. Do the research and find a way to terminate the harrassment, I'm sure its out there.

I gots know, why is the OW in jail?


----------



## PHTlump (Jun 2, 2010)

If your goal is to aggravate the other family, I can tell you that nothing works like ignoring them. They want nothing more than a fight. If you ignore them, they understand that they aren't even important enough to respond to.

Good luck.


----------



## 8yearscheating (Oct 14, 2010)

Send ALL of the addresses and names to Facebook administrator along with a description of why it is happening and if possible some of the messages, I guarantee they get knocked off FB.


----------



## 8yearscheating (Oct 14, 2010)

By the way, you can find the addresses of the old messages by looking at your blocked list!


----------



## kimanna (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks, I deleted most of the messages but still have the most recent two, plus I'm sure they can see the rest if FB really looks into it. 

the_guy, she's in jail for taking a dui joyride (on a suspended license, no less), causing a wreck, trying to flee the scene of the wreck, then giving a false name to the police. She's a real winner, this isn't her first legal trouble or first dui. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Can you report them on Facebook for harrassing/sending inappropriate things?


----------



## 8yearscheating (Oct 14, 2010)

Again KImana - look at your blocked list, the names on the accounts you blocked will be there. Al you need is the past and present names and few messages from any of them. FB will compare them and hit them all. I also agree with filing an harassment report with the police about. Anything non-internet happens your on record.


----------



## kimanna (Jun 28, 2011)

Thank you, definitely good to know. I knew that you could report people on FB but always assumed that they really didn't take the reports seriously. I'll also look into reporting it to the local PD, I sort of doubt that anyone will show up at the house to cause trouble but I guess better safe than sorry.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sigma1299 (May 26, 2011)

Just out of curiosity do you know why they are harassing you - what they hope to accomplish? Just seems kind of strange as most people seem to want an affair to disappear once it's been brought to light. I guess the toil of idiots is ultimately impossible to decipher but curiosity just got the better of me.


----------



## kimanna (Jun 28, 2011)

sigma1299 said:


> Just out of curiosity do you know why they are harassing you - what they hope to accomplish? Just seems kind of strange as most people seem to want an affair to disappear once it's been brought to light. I guess the toil of idiots is ultimately impossible to decipher but curiosity just got the better of me.


I'm really not sure. I don't know if it's some sort of payback aimed at him since he's deleted his FB and they can't hassle him directly, if they're trying to cause problems between us, or if they're just being jerks for the sake of being jerks.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 8yearscheating (Oct 14, 2010)

Probably all of the above - have you contacted FB?


----------



## kimanna (Jun 28, 2011)

I reported it this afternoon, sent the user names from my blocked list along with the contents of the most recent two messages. I don't know how long it usually takes them to look into harassment, but they have the info now and I'd think that the creation of multiple accounts just to annoy someone would be a pretty big no-no on its own.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 8yearscheating (Oct 14, 2010)

You may hear nothing back. If the harassment stops, you know it worked.


----------

